
48% of U.S. adults say climate change is due to human activity - bennettfeely
http://www.pewinternet.org/2016/10/04/public-views-on-climate-change-and-climate-scientists
======
joeblow9999
These kinds of surveys are worthless. Who cares what the 99.999% of laypersons
think about anything?

